# Anyone recognize this Honeywell thermostat?



## rickee (9 mo ago)

Hello,

Does anyone recognize this Honeywell thermostat? Unfortunately, I have no idea what model this thermostat is or how to turn off the HVAC system. The screen is not touch enabled, and the up and down arrows simply adjust the temperature. There aren't any buttons or switches at the top or bottom, and the pad doesn't seem to open (admittedly, I did not want to try too hard for fear of breaking it). There is a second thermostat (exactly the same) which appears to just be for the second zone.

If you recognize this, please let me know how to turn off the system.

Thank you!


----------



## CallMeBearProctor (7 mo ago)

https://www.completeheating.ca/images/pdf/RTH230B.pdf 

this is it



rickee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone recognize this Honeywell thermostat? Unfortunately, I have no idea what model this thermostat is or how to turn off the HVAC system. The screen is not touch enabled, and the up and down arrows simply adjust the temperature. There aren't any buttons or switches at the top or bottom, and the pad doesn't seem to open (admittedly, I did not want to try too hard for fear of breaking it). There is a second thermostat (exactly the same) which appears to just be for the second zone.
> 
> ...


----------

